# STOCKHOLM | Stockholm Continental



## TomorrowAB (Jul 10, 2014)

With over 50 000 daily travelers, Stockholm Continental – the new Central Station Building in Stockholm – will become a central landmark. We have been an integral part of the design process during the entire project. In close collaboration with various architects we have helped Jernhusen find the final design. The images have been used both in the internal process as well as in all a external communication and in nationwide media.

In the end Danish 3XN’s proposal was favoured. The building includes shops on the ground floor, a hotel in the middle and housing on the top floor of the building with an extraordinary view over the city of Stockholm.

images by Tomorrow














































images by Tomorrow


----------



## m8morales (Nov 2, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------

